# Zoe (Newton) Bell



## kburger (Jul 10, 2014)

I met Zoe in Mombasa 1982. Her ship was docked beside the USS Coronado (Painted white for ?) where I was serving as a Radar Tech.
I got the call as duty tech to help with her surface search unit, we found together the klystron was not firing and had a bad ballast resistor. She and the captain thanked me and we went out dancing the following nights.
We exchanged mailing addresses and each tore in half a dollar and pound so that we would reunite sometime in the future. She tried to look me up in San Diego late 1980's. Melancholy has a strong hold on my heart when I see that she is no longer with us. Looking for any information about her.
She gave me the following address (22 Cloverway, Somerset, Highbridge, UK).

Kerry


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kerry,

I think you will find that is the address where she tragically died.

Hawkey01


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kburger.23 july.2014.06:44.re:zoe (newton)bell.a sad post.sorry you never found her.my condolences to you at your loss.regards ben27


----------

